# Best Fight Scene



## Nekko-Sama (Apr 18, 2006)

The dynamics and the emotions, what movie and what scene typifies your idea of the best fight scene in a movie?


----------



## anbutofu (Apr 18, 2006)

what kind of fight? gun? knife/sword? martial arts? brawl? etc.
gun fight : desperado the bar fight
sword fight : episode 2 - darthmaul vs obiwan & qui gon jin
martial arts: most jet li movies =p, but my favorite is probably the last fight from Tai Chi Master between jet li and donny yen(i think?)
brawl : fight club , narrator fights Tyler Durden =p if u watched the movie u know what i mean ^ ^


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Apr 18, 2006)

Any kind of fight.  I haven't seen Ong Bak yet, have you?  what did you think of it?


----------



## kapsi (Apr 18, 2006)

Nekko-Sama said:
			
		

> Any kind of fight.  I haven't seen Ong Bak yet, have you?  what did you think of it?


kinda tedious, the movie itself is overrated too


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 18, 2006)

ong bak is a little overrated, but the stunts were all done by the actor, kinda cool.

I liked stephen chows last fight scene in that movie that just came out of his.


----------



## Brandt (Apr 18, 2006)

Bruce Lee in "Chinese Connection". When he walked into the Japanese (I think) dojo and started wreaking havoc. That was pure pwnage.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 18, 2006)

The very first part of the Neo vs. Smith fight in Revolutions was quite good, so was the Tifa vs. Loz fight in FF:AC and the Jet Li vs. twins fight in Kiss of the Dragon. Also the 3 fights in Game of Death with Bruce Lee were very well choreographed.

My favourite fight scenes are the bar fight and the River vs. Reaver fight in Serenity, they were short, but really well done in my opinion.

Another great fight scene that comes to my mind is from Casshern, when he fights the group of robots. One of the most powerful battles I have ever seen in a movie. I also love the music in this scene.


----------



## Sho (Apr 18, 2006)

Jet Li's fights in Once Upon a Time in China.  That kicked ass like no other.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 18, 2006)

Jet Li in "Fist of Legend" had amazing fight scenes from start to finish.  The last two were amazing, with against his grandfather-in-law and against General Fujita.  Also, when he walked into the karate dojo and kicked like 25 students asses you could almost feel his anger.


----------



## ZE (Apr 18, 2006)

I don’t remember the name of the movie, something like “fists something”, the actor is bruce lii (yes, lii and not lee), someone that looks like bruce lee, its about a police who uses criminals who are in jail to try to kill the mafia leader, the last fight is 4 vs 1 and its damn good.


----------



## Sho (Apr 18, 2006)

Kon-sama said:
			
		

> Jet Li in "Fist of Legend" had amazing fight scenes from start to finish.  The last two were amazing, with against his grandfather-in-law and against General Fujita.  Also, when he walked into the karate dojo and kicked like 25 students asses you could almost feel his anger.



I forgot about that one.  Actually I change my vote to yours.  

That movie was so awesome.  The fight against the grandfather in law was the best IMO, though.


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 18, 2006)

jackie chan in drunken master and will farrel in anchorman those are probly the best fight scenes


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 18, 2006)

drunken master was a really awesome fight too, Part 2 or part 1?


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 18, 2006)

Obi-wan vs. Anakin at the end of Star Wars Episode III.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 18, 2006)

i don't think anyone likes how that fight ended


----------



## Ippy (Apr 18, 2006)

Sho said:
			
		

> I forgot about that one.  Actually I change my vote to yours.
> 
> That movie was so awesome.  The fight against the grandfather in law was the best IMO, though.


Damn straight!  I'm always willing to bring those that have strayed back to the light

Also, Cloud versus Sephiroth in Advent Children was amazing, plus Cloud versus Kadaj's Gang a third of the way through the movie.

In Legend of the Drunken Master:  Jackie Chan against his real life bodyguard who loves to throw kicks at the end of the movie.

*Edit* Also, Jet Li versus Donnie Yen at the start of Hero.  It's a great action movie, but it's also *easily* the best Jet Li movie.

Last but not least, Michelle Yeoh versus Ziyi Zhang(yes her given name is Ziyi, not Zhang) in Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 18, 2006)

Rock_Lee said:
			
		

> The very first part of the Neo vs. Smith fight in Revolutions was quite good, so was the Tifa vs. Loz fight in FF:AC


Those were gonna be my picks.

I love the music for the Tifa/Loz fight.


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 18, 2006)

Anchorman fight scene with all the news stations.


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Apr 18, 2006)

Aint from a movie but : Timmy vs Jimmy in South Park


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 18, 2006)

Until you've witnessed _that_ fight scene in Casshern, then you aint seen shit..


----------



## monk3 (Apr 18, 2006)

Tifa v. Loz FFVII AC cuz 1. Tifa is hot. and 2. that was sooo cool

Last Fight Scene in Kung Fu Hustle- the Toad vs. Buddha's Palm

That one Jet Li movie w/ the Tai Chi. i dont remember the name of it cuz my friend showed it to me. but that was awsesome


----------



## Ippy (Apr 18, 2006)

T0FFe3m@n said:
			
		

> Until you've witnessed _that_ fight scene in Casshern, then you aint seen shit..


 What the hell is this!?!  I won't deny the action quality, but those were some goofy ass costumes...

Now if you wan't a quality action scene, watch this.


----------



## JAPPO (Apr 18, 2006)

The Matrix Revolutions:
Final fight between Smith and Neo

MR ANDERSON! I AM FUCKING PSYCHED TO BE IN THE RAIN AND LOOKING COOL FOR THE CLIMAX.

and of course, the last fight in V for Vendetta (ironcally played by Hugo Weaving, who did Smith in the matrix)

KILL ME!? HOW DO U SEE THAT!?!
with my hands around your neck.


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Apr 19, 2006)

Jet Li as the Nameless Warrior vs. Sky in Hero that shit was pretty sweet


----------



## Sho (Apr 19, 2006)

That video that was posted earlier from Casshern looks straight out of a videogame.  Check this out from Fist of Legend for what a real martial arts fight is like (long load time warning):
opening scene


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 19, 2006)

damm , that blindfolded fighting is insane...


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 19, 2006)

Kon-sama said:
			
		

> What the hell is this!?!  I won't deny the action quality, but those were some goofy ass costumes...


Watch the film.


----------



## Seany (Apr 19, 2006)

I liked most of Neo's fights in Matrix Reloaded


----------



## AsunA (Apr 19, 2006)

Gkage said:
			
		

> Jet Li as the Nameless Warrior vs. Sky in Hero that shit was pretty sweet




QFT  

That was an awesome sc?ne ^^


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 19, 2006)

the shitty "fight" scene in Rashomon is the best fight scene ever..you just have to take my word on it...


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 19, 2006)

I agree with everyone who says Fist of Legend last two fights were amazing but the one with the father in-law is by far the best!

I would also say Bruce Lee's fight with the guards in 'enter the dragon' left me feeling so hyped.


----------



## Santos (Feb 16, 2007)

*Best fight scene ever?*

Now, I'm sure many of you have plenty of films that you think have fight scenes that are superbly done. However, I've come across a gut-bustingly, ball-breakingly good one that, quite frankly, puts all else to shame. The cosmos quake, and the earth trembles before, "The Undefeatable." (circa 1994)

Link removed 


*Rips off shirt* Hwaaaaargh!! Huuuurgh!!


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 16, 2007)

Off the top of my head ...

-Any fight scene from Fist of Fury aka Chinese Connections starring Bruce Lee.

-The rooftop fight scene with Jackie Chan & 2 other dudes from Who am I ? 

-The back alley fight scene in They Live.


----------



## Santos (Feb 16, 2007)

Hmm, the topic title wasn't really asking for people's favourite fights, since I've found a rectum weakening legend of a battle.


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 16, 2007)

That whole screaming part had to be REALLY gay, I feel bad for the evil dude though since he _poked his eye out_


----------



## Santos (Feb 16, 2007)

What tickles me, is how he was able to still beat screaming guy, and karate-towel chick, with one eye gouged out.


----------



## Bender (Feb 16, 2007)

The best fight scene in a movie is Neo vs. Agent Smith. Now that was the shit. from random buildings to in the air equals WIN


----------



## Maverick (Feb 16, 2007)

Any of Jet Li's fight scenes.  =P


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 16, 2007)

Mainly any of Bruce Lee's fight scenes.

Bruce Lee fighting against O'Hara in "Enter The Dragon":
Link removed

Bruce Lee cavern combat in "Enter The Dragon"
Link removed

Bruce Lee Martial arts school scene in "Fists of Fury" (Chinese Connection)
Link removed

Bruce Lee Vs. Chuck Norris in "Return of the Dragon"
Link removed


----------



## Santos (Feb 16, 2007)

I knew I shouldn't have put a question mark in the title.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 16, 2007)

Santos said:


> I knew I shouldn't have put a question mark in the title.



Lol oh, yeah the question mark made everyone asume your asking what are the best fight scenes .

As in regards to the video link you posted, It came over more funny than anything lol. It was a decent fight yeah, but alot of the stuff they did just came off cheesy/funny..still good though.

Heh im not sure how the girl manages to do a backflip properly with one arm broken or just badly injured..oh well..and the other guy just get messed up the entire time and loses in a horrible way with a hook in his eye :amazed. All the screaming through the fight made it hilarious for the most part and their reactions/facial expressions are priceless.


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 16, 2007)

That was more funny than anything lol.


Bruce Lee's fights still win though .


----------



## sj2k (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh common, there was a thread that had the best fight scene it already.  There were even tin foil rocks!


----------



## Santos (Feb 17, 2007)

ViolentNin said:


> Lol oh, yeah the question mark made everyone asume your asking what are the best fight scenes .
> 
> As in regards to the video link you posted, It came over more funny than anything lol. It was a decent fight yeah, but alot of the stuff they did just came off cheesy/funny..still good though.
> 
> Heh im not sure how the girl manages to do a backflip properly with one arm broken or just badly injured..oh well..and the other guy just get messed up the entire time and loses in a horrible way with a hook in his eye :amazed. All the screaming through the fight made it hilarious for the most part and their reactions/facial expressions are priceless.



Yeah, I didn't really mean that it was a good fight, just more that it was so hilariously bad, it looped around to good!


----------



## Mindfuck (Feb 18, 2007)

bruce lee vs. chuck norris in "return of the dragon" will always rock


----------



## sel (Feb 18, 2007)

Tony jaa vs capoeira guy in that Warrior king movie


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 18, 2007)

Ultimate Naruto Fan Flash 4

yeah

heck, or even this:

Ultimate Naruto Fan Flash 4

but yes, that clip from Undefeatable is unquestionably legendary in every sense of the word


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 19, 2007)

Peter Griffin vs. The Chicken Round 2. 7 minutes of smacking and pounding in over a dozen different locations.


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2007)

Tony jaa vs 9 billion men

*Ratatat* - _Germany To Germany_ 

it a scene u must see

KIDS DONT TRY THIS AT HOME


----------



## Near (Feb 19, 2007)

naruto_vn said:


> Tony jaa vs 9 billion men
> 
> this performance
> 
> ...



Thats definitely the dirtiest fight scene ever!


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2007)

GutZ said:


> Thats definitely the dirtiest fight scene ever!




sweet huh lol


----------



## Hatake_Kakashi85 (Feb 19, 2007)

Edward Norton fighting himslf in the fight club...


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2007)

here another one i like 

this performance


----------



## Nisukeita (Feb 19, 2007)

naruto_vn said:


> here another one i like
> 
> Ishida-san in red, talking about thunderstorms, the fact that he's working on a video game, and that he really wants the rain to stop now.



Thats from the Zero Gravity stunt team out in Cali(I think) they do a bunch of movies like that, absolutely amazing....

Here is a page with all there movies on it, I reccomend all to download them there amazing-

Avril Lavigne - 'Nobody's Home'


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 19, 2007)

Vader vs. Luke in Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 19, 2007)

I know that actress from before. She has some kick ass moves.


----------



## Znith (Feb 21, 2007)

Link removed
This one from the movie Unforgettable (1994)


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Feb 21, 2007)

Znith said:


> Link removed
> This one from the movie Unforgettable (1994)




hahahaha. thats some cheesy ass stuff.

i liked the ending "yea...see ya" hahaha.


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 21, 2007)

Santos said:


> Now, I'm sure many of you have plenty of films that you think have fight scenes that are superbly done. However, I've come across a gut-bustingly, ball-breakingly good one that, quite frankly, puts all else to shame. The cosmos quake, and the earth trembles before, "The Undefeatable." (circa 1994)
> 
> Pretty good Whiplash cover
> 
> ...





Oh man, that was great.

as for my personal favorite fight scene, it would be this one:

Yosh!


But on a serious note, The protector has some really good fights in it, but all in all I could never pic a real favorite because of the different styles of fight scenes.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 21, 2007)

The Westley v. Anigo Montoya swordfight in Princess Bride


----------



## Near (Feb 21, 2007)

Either The Bruce lee vs Chuck Norris (+five points for chest hair)
Link removed
OR
Bruce Lee vs Robert Wall and Ing-Sik Whang (The double round house is insanely fast)
Link removed


----------



## solidusnake (Feb 25, 2007)

in that old movies road house between patrick swayze and that on guy awesome


----------



## Ash (Feb 25, 2007)

Jet Li vs Jet Li in _The One_.


----------



## solidusnake (Feb 25, 2007)

also bruce lee vs chuck norris lee would win any day


----------

